# New 210rs Shipped Today



## striddle (Mar 31, 2009)

Just got an email from Jamie at Holman and our new 210RS shipped from the factory today!!! Going to pick her up on Saturday...I am excited and a little nervous (1st TT)!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy the new Outback!!

Remember to print off this PDI

http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/OutbackPDI.html?1088221594096


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congratulations on the new trailer.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the list and enjoy the new Outback.

Best of luck,


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

From another Newbie, WELCOME!


----------



## Jack Hollister (Oct 16, 2008)

We picked up our 210 from Holeman in March. Worked with Eddie and had a wonderful experience. Camped once so far and had a great time. You will love your new camper !


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Congratulations! You're going to love it!
Happy Camping,
Cj


----------



## bhbdvm (Mar 20, 2009)

I was hoping I would get the same email from Jamie also but nothing yet on my 2010 210rs. Hopefully no slip ups and it too will be arriving this week.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations and a big welcome here!

You are going to love your 210rs!

Happy camping


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

WELCOME TO THE OUTBACK FAMILY !


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on that new 210RS! You are going to love Outbacking!!

-CC


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

What a cool feeling and exciting time you have ahead. I remember it well


----------



## striddle (Mar 31, 2009)

bhbdvm said:


> I was hoping I would get the same email from Jamie also but nothing yet on my 2010 210rs. Hopefully no slip ups and it too will be arriving this week.


Cool...we will be there Sat.....maybe we will see you there??


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats, we are waiting for the call to let us know ours is on the way ...fingers crossed for May 19.








rescheduled until May 30....


----------

